# What is Technically the "First" Day of your menstrual cycle?



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

Good Mornign!

I am just signing up for Fertility Friend, and it is asking me for teh first day of my cycle.

YESTERDAY evening, there was some teeny tiny spotting. Not much, but enough that I saw it. Through the night, I have had some bleeding.

Would you count yesterday as teh first day, or today?

Thank you!

Mrs Bernstein


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I would count yesterday as th first day...I always count spotting as the first day! But thats also how it always starts for me - I have spotting then the next day full on! lol


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

I would count today as your first day. TCOYF says to count the first day of real bleeding as the first day.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Technically, the first day of red flow is day 1. Spotting is not considered day 1.


----------

